# Craigslist Slicer



## bassman (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't usually do well on Craigslist, but was going through the ads for Denver and ran across this gem. It's a never used Chef's Choice (Cabela's) model 671 with the 11" blade and 1/3 hp motor. I can hardly hear it run. This model is on sale on Cabela's online for $419.95. I didn't even argue with the guy on this one for $275.00. There will be some great French dip sandwiches around here.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice, nice, nice. I been looking for a deal like that. I have slicer programmed into my phones craiglist notification...... Hope I can find one like yours.

Congrats..............


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Score congrats on slicer


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice Score Keith...


----------



## bassman (Mar 28, 2011)

I found a Berkel at the same time for the same price but was afraid I couldn't pick it up.  This one weighs 43 pounds and it's all I want to handle.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 28, 2011)

nice score!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats Keith looks like an awesome deal


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 29, 2011)

Gonna hafta start callin you Rose-------your comin out of this smellin like one!


----------



## meatnbeer (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet!  Nice big blade on it.  Need to make sure the blade goes well below the slicing area or else you wnt get a clean cut.  I found that out after buying mine.  It still works, but it could work better.

Nice score.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks like it's time to fire up the smoker & get some sirloin tip on there. Gotta break that slicer in with some thin sliced roast beef!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice!!  Comgrats!!

  Craig


----------



## dennycieslinski (Mar 31, 2011)

Great Find!!!!  Am I ever jealous!  :)


----------

